# Themen schliessen



## Brro87 (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Kann man Themn, die gschlossen sind, noch anschauen?

Und wenn ja... noch folgende Fragen...
- Kann man Themen, die man selber gestartet hat, schliessen?
- Oder auch solche, die andere gstartet haben...?

Ich meine nur, es wäre doch irgendwie noch hilfreich, wenn man Themen, bei den man fertig ist.. also alle Probleme/Fragen sind gelöst/beantwortet... Kennzeichnen könnte... so das man eine besser Übersicht im Forum hat.

Was meint ihr dazu....

Gruess
Roman


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2009)

Brro87 schrieb:


> - Oder auch solche, die andere gstartet haben...?


 
ja, genau, ich will auch themen von anderen schließen! 

schließen kann nur der admin und seine mods PUNKT
das dies nicht bei themen passiert, die für einen fragesteller als abgeschlossen gelten schreibe ich dem zu, dass ein anderer bezugnehmend evtl. einen anderen einstiegspunkt für ein ähnliches oder gleiches problem hat und so die diskussion, auch ältere und bereits archivierte für sich neu aufgreifen kann.

auch geschlossene themen können noch angesehen werden, allerdings kann keiner mehr darauf antworten.

bisher wurden IMHO nur themen geschlossen, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden


----------



## HeizDuese (12 Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass nur ein paar *auserlesene*  Leute einen Thread abschließen sollten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2009)

Brro87 schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, es wäre doch irgendwie noch hilfreich, wenn man Themen, bei den man fertig ist.. also alle Probleme/Fragen sind gelöst/beantwortet... Kennzeichnen könnte... so das man eine besser Übersicht im Forum hat.



Halte ich nichts davon, weil: Wann ist man denn sicher, dass ein 
Thema wirklich _fertig_ ist? Manchmal meint man, man sei fertig und 
dann später stellt stellen sich noch weitere Fragen. Dann müsste 
man das Thema nochmal anlegen und ales nochmal schreiben, weil 
der Zusammenhang fehlt.

Ich finde es gut, so wie es jetzt gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2009)

Das können nur der Admin und die Mods, allerdings wird das selten gemacht, denn oft kommen noch nach Monaten oder Jahren weitere Fragen zum Thema oder Ergänzungen.

PS: Wenn, dann sieht das Ganze so aus wie dieser Thread hier. Will man nun darauf Bezug nehmen muß man ein neues Thema eröffnen, das ist nicht so sehr sinnvoll, meine ich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...denn oft kommen noch nach Monaten oder Jahren weitere Fragen zum Thema oder Ergänzungen...


Nebenbei bemerkt:
Vielleicht könnte man in solchen Fällen automatisch eine deutliche Markierung setzen, so dass man den "Zeitsprung" nicht übersehen kann? Man sieht i.d.R. nicht auf das Datum und antwortet u.a. auf vier Jahre alte Themen, die durch jemanden antwortenderweise hervorgekramt wurden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## argv_user (12 Januar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt:
> Vielleicht könnte man in solchen Fällen automatisch eine deutliche Markierung setzen, so dass man den "Zeitsprung" nicht übersehen kann? Man sieht i.d.R. nicht auf das Datum und antwortet u.a. auf vier Jahre alte Themen, die durch jemanden antwortenderweise hervorgekramt wurden.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Aber wie soll das denn aussehen?
Es gibt da ja einfach zuviele Möglichkeiten.
Etwa: 
- Datum des ersten Beitrags älter als x Tage
- Datum des letzten Beitrags älter als x Tage
- Datum des vorvorletzten Beitrags älter als x Tage
- Zeit zwischen zwei aufeinander folgenden Beiträgen > x

Und überhaupt: was ist als x sinnvoll?

Ich habe es lieber so wie es jetzt ist. Da soll sich doch jeder
noch ein paar Gedanken machen ob er antwortet oder nicht,
eventuell noch zwei (oder mehr) Beiträge vorher anschauen, und gut isses.


----------



## eYe (12 Januar 2009)

Also ich melde mich hiermit frewillig zum Thread schließen an 

Wählt mich und der Spam hat endlich ein Ende


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Aber wie soll das denn aussehen?
> Es gibt da ja einfach zuviele Möglichkeiten.
> Etwa:
> - Datum des ersten Beitrags älter als x Tage
> ...




Ich weiss nicht mehr in welchem Forum, aber es gab beim Antworten eine Art Warnung oberhalb des Textfeldes in dieser Form :



> Sie antworten auf einen Beitrag der älter als xx Wochen ist



Dann kann man sich immer noch überlegen ob man eine Antwort schreiben will.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2009)

Ja, so wie Lipperlandstern es schreibt, meinte ich es. Vielleicht könnte auch ein roter Balken oder irgend etwas Unübersehbares eingefügt werden, wenn ein Jahr lang keine Antwort mehr kommt. Es muss natürlich beim Überfliegen ins Auge fallen.

Ich hatte neulich auf einen vier Jahre alten Betrag geantwortet, den jemand antwortenderweise aus der Versenkung geholt hatte. Erst danach hatte ich geschnallt dass das Thema schon längst vergessen war und habe meine geistigen Ergüsse schnell wieder gelöscht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2009)

War dieses Thema nicht schon mal geschlossen???


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> War dieses Thema nicht schon mal geschlossen???



Aber nein, wer würde denn sowas machen?


----------



## kermit (13 Januar 2009)

auf das Datum zu schauen habe ich mir inzwischen intensiv angewöhnt. Was ich eher vermisse: eine Löschmöglichkeit für den ThreadErsteller, wenn klar wird, dass die von ihm gestellte Frage wohl schon erschöpfend an anderer Stelle behandelt wurde. So nach dem Schema:

Fragesteller: "bla?"
Antwort: >>Link<<
Fragesteller: Danke, das wars ...
und dann Selbstzerstörung innerhalb von meinetwegen 24Std.


----------



## jabba (13 Januar 2009)

joooo, kermit

aber gerade diese die nix abfragen und nix merken würden auch ihre Tread's nicht löschen.
Als der ganze Spööcks um bessere hängt in erster Linie von den Usern ab und nicht vom System.


----------



## kermit (13 Januar 2009)

hmmm, hast irgendwie recht - na, ja, ich hätt halt dann vielleicht öfter mal ne Frage gestellt, wo ich dann danach dann den Zeitzünder betätigt hätte


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> hmmm, hast irgendwie recht - na, ja, ich hätt halt dann vielleicht öfter mal ne Frage gestellt, wo ich dann danach dann den Zeitzünder betätigt hätte


 
Suche benutzen!


----------

